# BACKYARD FISHING



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

Took my (not yet 1 year old) grandson fishing in the backyard. He caught two.....ate one!


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

What’s the slot on rubber plastic pool fish?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Did he put tartar sauce on it


----------



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

Straight up Sushi Kid


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Look out for the brown trout.


----------



## Whistu (May 15, 2021)

Capnredfish said:


> Look out for the brown trout.


Ha!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

JIMMYZ750 said:


> Took my (not yet 1 year old) grandson fishing in the backyard. He caught two.....ate one!
> View attachment 175362


They grow up too fast! Get a rod in his hands ASAP!


----------



## flynut (Sep 7, 2015)

Looks like your headed in the right direction. Thanks for the photo


----------



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> They grow up too fast! Get a rod in his hands ASAP!


Agreed. The grandkid is getting a Lifetime Fishing liscense for his first birthday in two weeks.

Have two adult daughters who both hunt and fish. We really enjoy going to Tenerac to do sporting clays.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Capnredfish said:


> Look out for the brown trout.


baby ruth...


----------



## Luis (Jul 4, 2020)

Lol nice


----------



## Skinnee (Oct 5, 2021)

JIMMYZ750 said:


> Took my (not yet 1 year old) grandson fishing in the backyard. He caught two.....ate one!
> View attachment 175362


Hahahaha


----------

